
On “Quantum Supremacy” - andrewla
https://www.ibm.com/blogs/research/2019/10/on-quantum-supremacy/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21333105](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21333105).

------
q_eng_anon
anybody else annoyed by the excel graph?

------
virde
Anyone else heard the theme song to "Curb your enthusiasm" in your head when
this went over the google article on HN?

